# Overige rubrieken > Zorgverzekeringen en mutualtiteit >  Basisverzekering gaat steeds meer verschillen

## Mathilde-1

Heel weinig mensen in Nederland weten dat de basisverzekering geleidelijk aan steeds meer zal gaan verschillen per verzekeraar. De wettelijke rechten zijn weliswaar gelijk, maar de verzekeraar *mag* meer aanbieden dan minimaal verplicht is en mag er ook andere voorwaarden aan stellen. Bovendien zullen de polissen meer gaan verschillen doordat bij bepaalde verzekeraars niet meer alle ziekenhuizen gecontracteerd worden. Dat betekent dat de verzekerde, als hij een natura-polis heeft, maar 80% van de rekening vergoed krijgt. En we weten allemaal dat een dagje ziekenhuis soms wel 5000 euro kan kosten! Vooral behandelingen/operaties in het B-segment (dit zijn de vrije prijzen), mogen soms maar in bepaalde centra worden afgenomen. 

Nu vraag ik me af: de verzekeraar zal altijd zeggen dat hij de beste ziekenhuizen contracteert, maar hoe kan de patient dit controleren? Het gaat de verzekeraar toch om het geld? Contracteert een verzekeraar niet gewoon het voordeligste ziekenhuis?

----------


## marijke77

De verzekeraar contracteerd de goedkoopste ziekenhuizen want de topmensen bij de verzekeringen verdienen nog steeds topsalarissen en daar wordt niet de klant beter van maar de top van de verzekeraars. Dit moest bij wet verboden worden, de marktwerking moet uit de hele zorg verdwijnen want het gaat er nu bij de verzekeraars om dat ze zoveel mogelijk overhouden en niet om dan de premie te verlagen maar om salarissen en goudenhanddrukken te verhogen.

----------

